# Help me pick between 2 monitors please



## boomer (Jun 22, 2010)

I just bought a 27 inch Samsung monitor from Costco last night. I am happy with it but it is too big for the 1920x1080 resolution IMO. So i am going to return it and go with a 24 inch.


My Costco store has 2 other 24 inch Samsung monitors (and i need to buy it from costco because i have cash card that i need to use). One is LED backlit and the other is not. For most of you photographers out there, what one would be your choice?

Spec sheets of the 2 24" monitors at Costco below:

$239 - 24" P2450H
http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...KUV/ZA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=spec

$289 - 24" BX2440X (LED backlit)
http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...AFY/ZA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=spec


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2010)

TFT LCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Garbz (Jun 23, 2010)

Either or Neither.

Both are crappy 6bit TN film panel displays. Go to the store and see which you like better, neither are better for photography than any of the other multitude of cheap screens on the market.


----------

